# chateado vs. zangado



## reka39

Hello!!Can anyone explain to me when to use chateado or zangado? It seems to me they both mean angry,is that correct?Thanks!


----------



## Archimec

zangado - angry
chateado - pissed off


----------



## englishmania

chateado: upset, a bit angry, annoyed
zangado: angry!


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Reka, não estou com meus dicionários à mão, então o que vou dizer é basado meramente na minha intuição de nativo. Diria que _zangado _soa um pouco como vocabulário infantil e _chateado _já soa como uma forma mais suave e polida de _puto_.

_Pedrinho, se você não se comportar direitinho, o papai vai ficar *zangado *com você.


-- Você ficou *chateada *com o que aconteceu?
-- *Chateada*?! Eu fiquei é muito *puta*! Isso sim!_


----------



## reka39

Thank you all for your contributions. I asked this question because in my textbook (PtE) they do not use the word "chateado" in their examples, while it's often used "zangado" - but, when talking to some Portugueses some time ago, I've only heard "chateado".


----------



## marta12

Usamos mais chateado do que zangado. Mas quando estamos mesmo zangados, usamos muito furiosa/o, ou mesmo fula/o.
Esta última expressão pode ser uma questão de geração


----------



## Istriano

A gente pode ficar _tiririca _(no Sudeste) ou estar de _calundu _(No Nordeste).


----------



## Audie

Istriano, não fique '_brabo_', por favor, mas aqui no Recife (e RM) eu digo e ouço muito '_tiririca_'. E, se não fosse pelas novelas globais, acho que nunca teria ouvido '_calundu_'.


----------



## reka39

I have never heard "fula/o". Does it express a stronger feeling than the word "chateado"? Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Sim reka, é mais forte do que chateado. É tão forte como furioso/a. Mas como disse antes, talvez seja mais usado pela minha geração.


----------



## Istriano

Audierunt said:


> Istriano, não fique '_brabo_', por favor, mas aqui no Recife (e RM) eu digo e ouço muito '_tiririca_'. E, se não fosse pelas novelas globais, acho que nunca teria ouvido '_calundu_'.



É que vocês aí usam muitas palavras do Sudeste, até calçada, baita e garoa.  (''_Venha conhecer Garanhuns, aqui é  onde o nordeste garoa'')._


----------



## reka39

Ariel Knightly said:


> Reka, não estou com meus dicionários à mão, então o que vou dizer é basado meramente na minha intuição de nativo. Diria que _zangado _soa um pouco como vocabulário infantil e _chateado _já soa como uma forma mais suave e polida de _puto_.



Is 'puto' just used in Brazil? Isn't there the risk to offend people?


----------



## marta12

_Puto_, em Portugal significa _criança_.
Eu uso uso muito esta palavra, com uma certa ternura. Não sei se é muito usada por outras pessoas.
Já _puta_, é um insulto e muito ofensivo.
Muito coloquialmente dizemos: estou puta da vida, mas é usada só entre amigos.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Is 'puto' just used in Brazil? Isn't there the risk to offend people?


Dizer: "Eu fiquei puto da vida." não ofende ninguém, mas é uma expressão coloquial e bem informal.
Dizer "Eu fiquei puta da vida." já pode incomodar algumas pessoas. Há quem diga "Fiquei P da vida."


----------



## spielenschach

"No Brasil nunca ninguém livrou do romantismo. Por isso é que eu fico chateado quando me chamam poeta"
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
http://books.google.pt/books?id=K7f...Q6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=chateado - poesia&f=false
Estou zangado com o vento
Que hoje ele não me trouxe
Palavras que me dariam alento
Ou um simples beijo que fosse.
..............................................
..............................................

​http://www.luso-poemas.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=88624


----------



## uchi.m

*A Lua e o Homem namorados*

Um beijo ao léu
Não traz calor
à luz do céu
estrelado no Arpoador

A Lua *zangada*
com a desfaçatez
de um beijo negado
agora se fez
mais linda
mais bela

Porque demonstrar
sentimentos
é mostrar a inteira parte
da outra metade
metade oculta
de você, Lua querida

Brilhe, Lua
a luz que acende a noite
é meu calor
seu sentimento
em forma de luz
é minha dor
feliz

O meu beijo mais 
quente 
reservei para ti
Um cometa
rente ao meu planeta
vai me levar até a ti


----------



## spielenschach

Bem, um beijo negado não é caso para ficar zangada, mas chateada...sim, até que passe o amuo.
Bom dia


----------



## uchi.m

Mas é que ela estava fazendo charme e o homem não deu o beijo nela, daí ficou zangada.


----------



## reka39

Hello! A Portuguese told me that it is better to avoid ‘chateado’ because it is not a nice word, ‘zangado’ is more polite. He didn’t want to explain to me why, but he said it was connected with the origin of the word. Is that true? 
  Moreover, when do you use ‘aborrecido’ instead of ‘zangado’?
  Thanks!!


----------



## WILL.IM

it's not the truth, we can use ''*Chateado/a*'' when we're upset with sb, (Eu ainda estou *chateado* com ela) Obviously she did sth wrong, like betray you with sb.
You can be mad/angry (*Zangado*/*Louco de raiva/*). Let's suppose You're mad/angry with her because she betray you with your best friend, you're not going to be happy, you are* Chateado/ Zangado* with her. But *Chateado* is like you disappointed, and *Zangado* is just mad or angry.

*Aborrecido* instead of *Zangado*
honestly, *Aborrecido* can be use when you are bored with sth or sb. *STH- *''  We won't see that saccer game tomorrow anymore, dad got sick yesterday  night. I m *boring* now 'cause i wont have nothing to do. -*Boring* 'because his dad got sick and he has nothing to do''
*Aborrecido* also/também nós podemos usar when/quando we are *Aborrecido* with/com sb. *Sb*-  ''My dad shouted at me with no reason'' you definitely will be  ''*Aborrecido*'' - not because your dad shouted at you, but you think he  should not have done the way he did.

*Zangado* is just *Zangado*, you can be  *Zangado *for many reason in day life*, *TV is broken now you wont be able to watch your soccer game on TV*.*


----------



## reka39

Thanks for the help, WILL.IM. I understood the usage of 'aborrecido' when it means 'bored due to a certain situation', but not when it means 'bored with sb'. 
Are there any examples where you would exchange 'aborrecido' with 'zangado'?


----------



## WILL.IM

*Aborrecido*, try do this,  < this face is sad. But supposing *Aborrecido*, is like your sad and mad at the same time

you know you did sth wrong < you're *sad* with that
your father shouted at you because you did sth wrong < you're *mad* with him.

Now combining both feelings you got a *Aborrecido*. ahahhahah but dont be confuse bored is bored - i'm so *bored* today. ''I'm *bored* with sb'' i really dont know if we can use it to express Aborrecido in English
 In Portuguese we have a lot of expressions. its really hard explain all of them. 

Eu estou *aborrecido *com meu cachorro. 
I'm  boring with my dog. 
Ele me mordeu minha mão. 
It *bit *my hand.

your dog bit your hand, you're mad and sad with it, 'cause it did sth wrong.
You're *ABORRECIDO* right now ,'cause you are sad and mad at the same time.

Eu estou *zangado* com o meu cachorro
I'm mad with my dog
Ele mordeu minha mão
It *bit* my hand

In the same situation your can be *mad* with your dog. It *bit *your hand
* Supposing*-you have a lot of problems in your life, you want to be loved by your dog  then when you arrived home it bit you.

you got it? you're Aborrecido or Zangado when such things happen

I hope you got it.


----------



## englishmania

reka39 said:


> Hello! A Portuguese told me that it is better to avoid ‘chateado’ because it is not a nice word, ‘zangado’ is more polite. He didn’t want to explain to me why, but he said it was connected with the origin of the word. Is that true?
> Moreover, when do you use ‘aborrecido’ instead of ‘zangado’?
> Thanks!!



I disagree. Everyone says "chateado", and "zangado" is also used but not as often and it refers to a stronger feeling.
Sometimes we even say "ele está _mesmo_ chateado com ela" instead of saying "zangado", so "chateado" is very common.
You can be_ chateado com alguém_ or because of a (different) situation that makes you feel upset (because you won't be able to go to a party as you have to study, because..........any situation) etc._

- O que tens?   - Oh! Estou chateado. Queria ir ao concerto mas marcaram o exame para o dia seguinte!

- Estou chateado. Tenho muito que fazer em casa que fazer e hoje trabalho até tarde.
_


You can also say_


- O chefe não pára de me chatear.   
- És chato!

_
As you can see, we use "chatear/chateado/a" a lot!



Aborrecido can mean upset or bored.


----------



## marta12

reka39 said:


> Hello! A Portuguese told me that it is better to avoid ‘chateado’ because it is not a nice word, ‘zangado’ is more polite. He didn’t want to explain to me why, but he said it was connected with the origin of the word. Is that true?
> Moreover, when do you use ‘aborrecido’ instead of ‘zangado’?
> Thanks!!




Eu digo muito mais vezes 'chateada' do que 'zangada'. É raro zangar-me


----------



## reka39

It surprised me a lot the fact that I was told not to use ‘chateado’. Does anyone know its etymology? According to what you have written about ‘aborricido’, I understood that it is a mix of feelings. For example 1) if I miss the bus because I woke up late, I might be ‘aborricida’, 
  2) if there is nothing to watch at the TV I might be ‘aborricida’, ‘entediada’
  3) if I took a bad mark, I might be ‘aborricida’
  4) if a friend of mine stood me up last night, I might be ‘zangada’
  Do you agree with all of them? Thanks!!


----------



## WILL.IM

Reka i'm thinking you got it.

''If there is nothing to watch at the TV,'' you can be *''aborrecida''*, *''entendiada*''
*aborrecida* in this case, means that you are mad, maybe angry with the TV. try use *entendiada*, it more useful, and much more healthy for you and your feelings ahahahhaha
anyway

*Stood me up*
 If you're' sad and your friend stood you up, why the hell should you be *Zangada* with him/her.? 
 i'm not sure if Stand up has others meanings, and if this you're using is one of them, but if this is wht i think it is, you're not going to be ''zangada'' with this person, but thankful with him.

Now if your friend woke you up without reason, just being a stupid kid. you are supposing to be *zangada*
Zangada = mad, 

If a friend of mine has shouted at me, i'm going to be sad( if i like her/him a lot) and mad( 'because you care about of him/her a lot/ you care what he or she thinks of u.) so you should be aborrecido, desapontado ou chateado, its depending on you, how your feelings will react with that.

Desapontado =disappointed
chateado = upset

I'll correct your phrases

1) correct < you'll suppose be Aborrecida. ( Poxa, talvez haveria um teste na escola, chegar atrasado nesses momentos são super ''fods''/ ou no trabalho, dependendo de quantas vezes você falta você pode ser/be fired por justa causa.

2) is correct, but in this case use *entendiada*

3)to take a bad mark... is it like a bad feeling from the other person? like this person seemed that he/she didnt like you.
if this is the point
Aborrecida can be use, but only if you like this person. ex ''You try to date this person, then he/she took u a bad mark. so you'll be supposing *aborrecida*(anyway, you care of he/she thinks of you) 
but if you are in a bus, and a passenger took you a bad mark you have just to ignore it and move on.

4) incorrect < 'cause zangada when your friend helped you and stood your feelings up you cant be *zangada/o* with this person

 Correct < if a friend woke you up without reason, just being a stupid kid. you are supposing to be *zangada*


----------



## J. Bailica

reka39 said:


> It surprised me a lot the fact that I was told not to use ‘chateado’. Does anyone know its etymology? According to what you have written about ‘aborricido’, I understood that it is a mix of feelings. For example 1) if I miss the bus because I woke up late, I might be ‘aborricida’,
> 2) if there is nothing to watch at the TV I might be ‘aborricida’, ‘entediada’
> 3) if I took a bad mark, I might be ‘aborricida’
> 4) if a friend of mine stood me up last night, I might be ‘zangada’
> Do you agree with all of them? Thanks!!



A pessoa que a aconselhou a não usar 'chateado' tem alguma razão. Não sei muito bem como classificar _tecnicamente _a palavra. Não é calão, será talvez um plebeísmo, de uso bastante amplo e generalizado. Nalguns contextos mais formais, pode considerar-se desadequada, deselegante...

Dito de outra maneira, se a palavra é, por assim dizer, um plebeísmo, seria então própria dos plebeus, e não da realeza; o que não significa que mesmo os Reis, se os tivésssemos, a não usassem no convívio com os seus mais íntimos. Já nós, plebeus, usamo-la constantemente, excepto quando nos dirigimos ao Rei  (isto é, quando queremos ser mais elegantes / cerimoniosos / formais).  

Eu penso que esta acepção da palavra deriva do sentido original de _chato - _plano, liso, sem relevo (logo, sem importância, sem interesse (ou seja, "chato" ). Fui consultar, parece que _chato _vem do latim popular _plattus: _superfície larga e plana, sem irregularidades ou saliências - de onde, acho eu, surgiu também _prato _(quem diria!!).

Os adjectivos que você escolheu para aqueles seus quatro exemplos são bons, mas eles (os adjectivos) são muitas vezes intercambiáveis. Por exemplo, poderia até ter usado _chateada _para os quatro_...
_A opção entre estas palavras, que até certo ponto funcionam como sinónimos, resulta, na prática, mais das circunstâncias e de algumas nuances por vezes difíceis de explicar (mais fáceis de adquirir pelo uso) do que de diferenças substanciais de significado - que até podem existir (e existem), numa perspectiva mais de análise.


----------



## nihilum

Elegantemente, ó vil plebe, quando fordes vos pronunciar a Vossa Realeza, dizei _estou enfadado_, não chateado; _estou enfastiado_, não zangado.


----------



## J. Bailica

Ó nihilum, mas é que não se trata apenas disso. Aquela metáfora (do Rei), usei-a como forma de dar uma ideia à reka39 das diferentes conotações da palavra e dos usos e diferentes registos em que a empregamos cá no Reino.
Em Portugal (pelo menos), uma pessoa que esteja por exemplo numa reunião de negócios poderá não querer usar a palavra 'chato', ou se o fá-lo tendo consciência, espera-se, dessas conotações e acepções e isso tudo. 
 Trata-se de uma questão linguística tão importante e legítima como a conjugação dos verbos ou a regência de etc. e tal, e não de uma nota de rodapé sobre etiqueta ou coisas dessas - ou pelo menos foi isso _(a questão linguística) _que interpretei das dúvidas da reka.

(Ahercebo, claro, que estava  a fazer uma piada (e ainda bem), mas estou também a clarificar melhor o meu próprio post anterior.)


----------



## Brass

Hi!
About the advice not to use the word "chateado" because of its etymology, maybe your friend is worried by a possible link with one of the meanings of the word "chato", which is "piolho-da-púbis" (pubic louse/lice), with the word "chateado".
Well, if the present meaning of "chateado" has anything to do with the word "chato" (ok, it must be very annoying to have an infestation of pubic lice...), it has been already forgotten, and the word "chateado" (at least in Brazil), is of everyday use.
(By the way, Vanda, the Wordreference dictionary doesn't give the meaning "pubic louse" for the word "chato").
And, if I may add my opinion on the meaning of "chateado" and "zangado":
"Chateado" you would use when you have been disappointed with something. As somebody said above, it is closer to sadness, than to anger. Your semblance might show it, but the feeling usually is not strong enough to make you do something about it. Well balanced people would not begin a fight just because they feel "chateados".
"Zangado" means angry. If someone is feeling "zangado" prepare to hear some shouting, or at least a few strong words. After the storm is over, and you are not "zangado" anymore, you may feel "chateado" for a long time still. (Fiquei muito zangado, pois ele não cumpriu com sua palavra e deixou-me em má situação. Até hoje, ainda me sinto um pouco chateado com ele).


----------



## J. Bailica

Ó Brass, talvez fosse por o amigo dela ser português! 'Chateado' tem, entre outras, uma conotação de alguma vulgaridade, digamos assim. Em Portugal. Pode até ser que no Brasil se use no mesmo registo e com o mesmo à-vontade com que se diz _enfadado, _e pode até ser que apareça nas tradução de Shakespeare, e se Camões fosse brasileiro talvez se confessasse por vezes chateado com a má fortuna,mas em Portugal não é assim. Não é tanto uma questão *de significado*, mas de *adequação e contexto*. Eu também digo que estou chateado quando não estou muito satisfeito com qualquer coisa, e zangado quando estou, digamos, um pouco mais insatisfeito, outras pessoas poderão concordar ou discordar desta intrepretação, mas a questão não é essa! 
Eu não usaria 'chateado' se estivesse, por exemplo, a redigir uma acta de uma reunião escolar (como cheguei a fazer noutra encarnação); não se trata de escolher outra palavra - como aborrecido ou zangado - *em função dos seus significados*, mas sim de escolher outra palavra *em função do contexto*: neste caso, uma acta, um documento em que se pede formalidade.
Eu até nem levo, acho, questões como esta demasiado a sério; mas há pessoas que são especialmente sensíveis a este tipo de critérios na escolha das palavras. A ponto de desaconselhar genericamente o uso da palavra, por ser feia (mas estamos a falar de fundamentalistas). Eu apenas tento ter presente todas as conotações e todos os usos associados às palavras de acordo com uma espécie "law of the land" invisível  que se vai estabelecendo.
Ém Portugal, a "law of the land" estabelece que a palavra 'chateado', ou 'chato', tem (também!) aquele tipo de conotação que venho tentando destacar não só quando nos dirigimos ao Rei, não só quando escrevemos Poesia Épica, não só quando redigimos actas, mas sempre e todas as vezes (ainda que alguns sejam mais sensíveis a isso que outros). 

Logo a abrir o ponto referente a este significado de chato (antes trata de 'liso', 'plano', etc.), pode ler-se no Dicionário da Academia das Ciências de Lisboa:
[Chato] (...)3. _Fam_. Que não tem interesse ou graça(...).

Aquilo para que tenho tentado chamado a atenção é para aquele «Fam.», abreviatura de "familiar", ou seja, em dicionarês, designação usada para assinalar que a palvra se usa mais quando se está de jeans ou calções do que quando se veste fato e gravata. Nada disso (do _Fam_.) acontece com _aborrecido_, ou _zangado_, ou _entediado_, independentemente das semelhanças ou dissemelhanças que possam ter ou não com _chateado _(que as há das mais variadas maneiras e interpretações que se queira, simplesmente não era nada disso que o tal amigo da reka estava provavelmente a tentar dizer).

Com tudo isto, fiquei mais chateado do que seria necessário com este assunto .


----------



## nihilum

Ora, mas a adequação do discurso não é uma questão de etiqueta? Em uma reunião de negócios não convém a sinceridade mas a dissimulação. Não sempre, claramente.


----------



## reka39

Thanks to all members who have contributed in enriching the discussion with valued comments. Now I understand why it is better to avoid ‘chateado’ in certain contexts. Unfortunately it is very hard to understand all the tones of a language from abroad and dealing with people that attribute to the words different ‘weight’. For example I once asked my Cearense friend if he was ‘zangado’ with me, and he replied almost laughing at me because I used the word ‘zangado’, that in its opinion is a funny word. Thus I assume that he doesn’t normally use it.


----------



## Jabir

Yes, reka, some dictionary words may sound very odd actually... But the reverse is also true... some common words in some regions may sound utterly funny and even formal in others regions...


----------



## J. Bailica

nihilum said:


> Ora, mas a adequação do discurso não é uma questão de etiqueta? .



Sim, também é. Mas (e sem querer ser muito chato com este assunto ) há também, ou pode haver, questões linguísticas associadas. O que tentei dizer é que em Portugal (pelo menos) a palavra 'chato', embora não seja de modo nenhum grosseira, embora faça parte do nosso falar de todos os dias, tem algumas ressonâncias diferentes, pelas razões que tentei explicar, um pouco diferentes das daqueles outros adjectivos apresentados, não no que respeita ao significado (ou não só), mas no que respeita ao seu "pedigree", digamos assim.



Nesse aspecto, é um pouco, por exemplo, como 'porreiro', 'giro', 'gajo', etc. . São palavras que usamos abundantemente,  dão muito jeito em contextos sociais de alguma informalidade, mas nem por isso deixam de ser um pouco 'desalinhadas', para não dizer impróprias, em certos contextos mais formais (aliás, a questão não se resume a este esquema simplista "formal vs. informal", mas serve para dar uma ideia).



Eu não sei exatamente qual o peso e a 'reputação'  que as palavras _bacana_, _legal_, _cara_ têm no Brasil, mas talvez seja exemplos de palavras que, não tendo nada de grosseiro, têm (digo eu) conotações que as tornam ótimas em certos contextos  mas demasiado informais  para outros contextos, ou registos de linguagem. Talvez vocês saibam dar exemplos melhores.

E eu acho que concordo com o que o Jabir disse. Estas classificações quanto à adequação de certas palavras pode variar de região para região; e até  de época para época.


----------

